# For The Pizza Lover



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there lew, these are perfect for the whole pizza ensamble…its very attractive, great job…


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Lew, this will be on my Christmas gift list as well. Does this justify buying a lathe?...(-:


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Grizz-* Thanks!!

*Jim-* Absolutely!!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Chuck-* Thanks!!


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a cool pizza slicer with a personal touch. 
Very good tip on the threaded insert. 
I might need that when I make my BBQ cover handles in the next couple of weeks.

Also, here's another cool pizza slicer.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lew, thanks for the review.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*cranes..-* I was tempted to get one of these but Mimi mentioned about trying to make something to go along with the peel. I should have realized the insert was tapered but completely missed it. Between the taper and the bad glue job, the split was inevitable.

*CJ-* Thanks!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Ken-* Thanks!


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

Would it have been possible to install the insert before turning?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Russ-*

I think that would work especially if the insert was threaded into place- to cut the threads into the wood and then removed for turning so the insert didn't damage the cone center on the tail stock. Thanks for the idea!

Lew


----------



## Victor708 (Apr 30, 2009)

I look at this cutter almost everytime I'm in Rocklers. I think I'll go ahead and pick one up.

Thanks
Vic


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

*Vic- *

I think you will find it very well made and worth the price.

Lew


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

Hi Lew. Great review. I did finally buy 3 kit of this cutter from Rockler. They are terrific. As you said, worth every penny. Tough, sharp, heavy enough. BTW, I am insisting with a celtic knot. Hope this time I can glue it up better.



  







Take care


----------

